# Places to fish on NAS Pensacola?



## chefpomp

Wondering about were are some places to fish on NAS, other than by lake Frederick. Not sure exactly were all im allowed to go. Any advice would be much appreciated. You can also pm me if you would prefer to do so.


----------



## chefpomp

:hoppingmad


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *chefpomp (6/28/2009)*I know ill catch some flack but i dont care, so here we go. To all of you losers thanks for all the info. I may not post a lot but I dont have a lot of time to fish ether. When ever I have a good day I post it. I mostly have concentrated on pompano for the last 5 years. Now that I have more free time Im trying to fish year round. Im not very skilled at fishing for other species around here other than pompano. All I was asking for was a general direction not GPS locations. OH WAIT IM FISHING FROM THE SHORE LET ME WHIP OUT MY MAGICAL GPS SHORE PLOTTER TO MAGICALY CAST IN YOUR SPOT. :looser To all of you who have lots of posts, thanks this is not aimed to you. This is directed to the fn losers:looser who come on here just to try to find the sweet spots, were the bites are and rip off peoples honey holes. They are the same fn losers:looser who never have anything to contribute to the forum. :banghead So to all of you pos f you, f you, f you f you. All you other sobs that actually contribute your cool your cool f all the others.:clap Thanks for reading this dribble if you do, just a little pissed right now. Sorry, not realy.:doh


Easy killer.

Most everyone was out on the water yesterday. The good weather weekends are pretty slow on the forum. For good reason. We were out fishing and diving.

The most popular spot to fish on base is the Portside seawall. Shoot a PM to Cornflake on here. He lives on base and can direct you to much more.


----------



## Shiznik

Wow!


----------



## BloodyWaters

whoooo! you are steamed my friend. settle down! you cant catch fish when fustrated:banghead. try the rock jetties on the inlet. live pinfish are great for reds. or wade out to the rock pile on the east side of the base, normally a flounder or two there. the base is surrounded by deep water all along the south side. fish where the bait is and use the local bait, i.e. , [pinfish trap or cast net. now take ten deep breaths and go fishing. good luck and tight lines. Capt Ollie. Bloody Waters Kayak Fishing Team.


----------



## Reel Wins

minus the cursing well said chef


----------



## Strangerthanlife

Been researching this also. Found some info on a web site for NAS. there is a map that shows where fishing is allowed. There are only 6 locations, plus no fishing aber sunset and before sunrise it says.

Fishing is allowd at:

1 - Lake Frederick and Trout Point

2 - on the beach across from NATTC

3 - East of Bayou Grande Picnic Center

4 - Serenity Point behind Bayou Grande Marina...

www.naspensacola-mwr.com/water/basefishing.html

Hope that helps some... just starting this obesssion and learning as I go.

Lighting Fast Checkin Plucker...

:usaflag


----------



## chefpomp

Thanks for all theinfo guys, sorry was just having one of those days. Thanks for not giving me to much flack about being a d***.


----------



## Darrick

Ive always wonderd do you have to be military to fish on base?


----------



## JimS

I don't know why no one has said the ICW by Sherman's Cove. Use to fish there every weekend and have caught many nice fish. Problem when you get a big one on a barge comes though and cut your line. But hay still a lot of fun. You will need a heavy sinker the current is strong though there.


----------



## User6882

1 of the biggest groupers ive ever caught was off the seawall, its a hell of a waiting game n theres always a bunch of ppl tryin 2 fish the corner so it does get frustrating after a while n ur gona get broke off a bunch of times b4 u get a good fish outa the hole


----------



## Nhighers

to fish on Pensacola NAS you have to be accompanied by a card holder


----------

